# Upset tummy



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro's had an upset tummy for a few days now. I have no clue hat could have caused it as his diet hasn't changed. He does runny poo many times a day. Has started waking me up at nights too , cause he needs to go. 
He is eating and drinking is normal and so are his energy levels. 
He's also been eating some grass the last few days. 
Any ideas on what to do before I end up taking him to the vet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a 5 month old. When his tum was upset at 3 months old I decided that too much rice in the diet did not agree with him. However I think his upset tum that he gets occasionally now is due to eating something he shouldn't (he's a hoover when outdoors) and also teething. However to put your mind at rest I would recommend a quick visit to vet. Freddie had colitis at that age and the vet gave him some pro-biotic medicine that he adores and firmed things up, so to speak! Hope Zorro feels better soon.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Giving a bland diet of chicken and rice or adding a spoonful of pumpkin puree to his regular food should help to firm things up. But as Gill57 says a trip to the vet is recommended. Hope he feels better soon.

Are you all settled in after your big move now?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If it has not cleared up after a few days I would get him to the vet for a check.
If mine are poorly I would starve for 24 hours and then reintroducing a light diet - white fish or chicken - with a little rice as both Kiki and Inzi's diet has rice in it and Dot has some treats with rice... if your dog is not used to rice do not use it.


----------

